# Towers at Mullet Bay in SXM?



## krmlaw (Jan 30, 2012)

Cannot decide if we would like it here. Do you have to drive through all those abandoned buildings to get there? Is that area safe?

How are the grounds/pool/views?


----------



## silverfox82 (Jan 30, 2012)

Most, or all of the abandoned buildings have been torn down quite recently and reports are the area has been cleaned up nicely and the golf course is the best it's been in years.  Don't know much else but reports by owners always seem to be favorable.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 30, 2012)

It is our favorite place.  The 5 minute walk to the beach is quite safe, the pool is quiet and looks out on the lagoon.  The vegetation is so lush that the falling apart buildings are almost hidden, and it would be great if they have been torn down.  We have walked to the restaurants in daylight, its very very dark to walk back and I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Anne S (Jan 31, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> Cannot decide if we would like it here. Do you have to drive through all those abandoned buildings to get there? Is that area safe?
> 
> How are the grounds/pool/views?



Only you can decide if you like it there. If you read my review you will see why I didn't care for it. The last time we were there the abandoned buildings were still there. I assume that the area is safe, but I wouldn't want to be walking around at night (No sidewalks or lights, for that matter). And frankly, I don't see the point of staying at a place where you have to drive (or hike) to the beach, when there are so many other resorts in St. Maarten that are directly on th beach, in addition to having other amenities, such as a restaurant. But again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## riverside (Feb 2, 2012)

We did not like it here at all.  The pool was small, it was hard to get bar service and the people were not friendly at all.  The grounds are very plain and the room had no view.  The location was fine because you could walk to Mullett Beach.  We loved that beach and it had a couple nice little bar/grills.  We would recommend staying somewhere else.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 9, 2012)

*Mullet Bay Beach*

We will be in SXM next week and wondering what the bathroom situation is at Mullet Bay.  Last year there was only one toilet working on the women's side out of about 4 stalls.  Did they fix them along with the 'fixup' of the abandoned buildings?  Thanks.


----------



## Krteczech (Feb 9, 2012)

Sadly, bathroom situation on Mullet Bay beach has not changed.


----------

